
Using machine learning to shine a light inside the monitoring black box - Ajs1
https://www.zebrium.com/blog/using-machine-learning-to-shine-a-light-inside-the-monitoring-black-box
======
bradknowles
So, this is an interesting concept of applying ML techniques to log processing
in order to get earlier warnings about problems.

But, it’s a SaaS.

Does anyone know of any open source solutions in this space?

